# I think I'm gonna have to buy a good alarm...



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

History: My neighbor (across the street) got his car broken into. Bastards got his cd player, subs, etc. Flashforward to today: My wife is leaving and the kid across the street tells her about his stuff getting stolen and asks about "the black car in the driveway". My wife tells him it's mine and he tells her that I might want to keep an eye on it, because his friends said they saw me taking a subwoofer out one day. Three effing weeks ago I took my sub out for 5 minutes to rewire my RCA's and I'm pegged. I had been locking my trunk via the key near the driver's seat, but I'm starting to wonder if I should buy an alarm now. I had planned to get one _someday_ but not near this soon. I've never played it loud on my street, ever. Windows are tinted, doors are deadened, etc...so the ability to know what I have should be minimal. Still, you never know...

Do you guys think I should get one now, or do you think keeping an eye out and locking the trunk could hold me over? I'm just saying, if you were in my shoes, what would you do?

If yes:
I don't have the first clue about alarm installation and I'm reluctant to take my car anywhere b/c I don't want many people knowing what I have in my car. So, I don't think I wanna do a BB...maybe a local shop (about an hour away).

Any specific brands to look into? Any reasonable price ranges? Should I go with remote start, or no? 

This suuuuuucks


----------



## pianist (Mar 10, 2006)

i just recently bought a clifford rsx 3.5 2-Way LCD & Remote Start Alarm, but haven't installed it yet

when its installed i'll let you know how it goes


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

i would get an alarm....remote start is not needed unless you want it. I would look into compustar and get the dealer to install it. I personally dont think its worth the time and headache to install it yourself. Find a reputable shop and make sure you know the ins and outs of the alarm before you leave. Good luck!

I have a Viper 771 (all DEI alarms are basically the same now) and installed by BB 3 yrs ago....worst mistake ever and i would never ever do it again but the only way i could get the parents to pay for it. The range sucks compared to friends with "lesser" alarms and the install was half ass since i still have to use the OEM key fob to disarm when i disconnect the battery


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I think I need an alarm that has a huge hammer come out and smash people trying to touch my car. 

Anyone know Mad Mike's #? lol


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Park it in the garage.

You shoulda bought meaner dogs


----------



## forty5cal1911 (Sep 11, 2006)

If you can't afford to lose and replace ALL of your equipment you need to get an alarm. It's relatively cheap insurance, however keep in mind that if somebody wants your **** they'll take it regardless. I'm with Chad you need a meaner dog.


----------



## jakesford (Jun 27, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> i would get an alarm....remote start is not needed unless you want it. I would look into compustar and get the dealer to install it. I personally dont think its worth the time and headache to install it yourself. Find a reputable shop and make sure you know the ins and outs of the alarm before you leave. Good luck!
> 
> I have a Viper 771 (all DEI alarms are basically the same now) and installed by BB 3 yrs ago....worst mistake ever and i would never ever do it again but the only way i could get the parents to pay for it. The range sucks compared to friends with "lesser" alarms and the install was half ass since i still have to use the OEM key fob to disarm when i disconnect the battery


^ Its sucks you had to use BB, I wouldn't let any of those major retailers touch my vehicle. 

I wouldn't say all the DEI alarms are the same now... The Clifford alarm, G5 specifically is probably the best on the market IMO, and the only way to go for a remote start on a manual. Alarms are just like car audio - Its all about the install. Take your car to a reputable shop and have it done correctly.


----------



## SteveLPfreak (Sep 26, 2005)

chad said:


> Park it in the garage.
> 
> You shoulda bought meaner dogs


One of those newsmag shows did a story on home and car break-ins a while back. Previous criminals and statistics have proven that dogs are the #1 deterrent against break-ins and theft. Man's best friend.

Too bad you can't keep a dog in your car


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

forty5cal1911 said:


> If you can't afford to lose and replace ALL of your equipment you need to get an alarm. It's relatively cheap insurance, however keep in mind that if somebody wants your **** they'll take it regardless. I'm with Chad you need a meaner dog.


That and......

So alarm goes off, you go running out in your skivies... Are you armed? Do you have a better aim than the thief?

Does you installer have more expierience installing alarms than the thief has at disabling them?

Some low-lifes ain't stupid


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Any decent alarm brand should do the trick if it has an outboard shock sensor. I'm partial to DEI products. Also look at adding a simple battery backup and/or interior siren to it in case you run into those "pros" that can cut the right wires quickly.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

SteveLPfreak said:


> One of those newsmag shows did a story on home and car break-ins a while back. Previous criminals and statistics have proven that dogs are the #1 deterrent against break-ins and theft. Man's best friend.
> 
> Too bad you can't keep a dog in your car


The meter reader was stupid enough to climb over a locked gate once even though it's in our contract that we read our own meter.

Between the Rottie and the Dane/Lab mix he had his hands full..... And his pants


----------



## jakesford (Jun 27, 2007)

chad said:


> That and......
> 
> So alarm goes off, you go running out in your skivies... Are you armed? Do you have a better aim than the thief?
> 
> ...



yeah but honestly most of people that go after car audio stuff are not going to go through the hassle of trying to silence an alarm. They are going to break a window out, grab/rip out as much as they can and take off. Its just a smash and grab. Now if you want vehicle theft protection a GPS tracking system is the only way to go -


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I've seen some pretty methodical car audio thugs.


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

A garage and a 2-way paging alarm is the best thing you can do for your vehicle. An alarm was the first upgrade I did to my truck. CompuStar is good stuff. If somebody bumps my truck or messes with a door handle I know about it immediately, via the paging remote control.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

my heeler lets me know really quick of something fishy is going on outside. and his bark could penetrate a steel vault. at work we have a stray dog that watches over the parking lot. we keep him fed and such. his bark is about as deep sounding as i've ever heard on a dog. i just have the stock alarm but to me keeping it stealth is the best way to keep your **** from getting jacked.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Another thing to consider is an rider on your insurance policy. I am going to add one to the G.


----------



## Suneet (Jun 19, 2007)

I just had some experience with this stuff. I've lived at the same residence for the past 15 years, and it has been a very safe area (read: we know all our neighbors, many times leave the house open/unlocked).. but then randomly last summer, someone smashed my driver's side window, stole my HU, Treo, GPS unit, Ipod, and 2 amplifiers. It was well over $1000 in one shot.


Since then I decided to just take pre-emptive measures, which I think are more effective than anything. I always keep my trunk LOCKED. This means that even if the thugs get into my car, and try to open it from inside the car, the trunk will not open. I locked my keys in the trunk once, and I had to buy another key from the dealership for $70... there is no way to get into my trunk. I also take off the HU faceplate and lock it in the glove box. 

Secondly, I later bought a Clifford Alarm. I mostly bought it to have keyless entry and remote start, but it works good as an alarm too. Mostly because of the 2-way paging. Just about a month ago, a negligent truck driver knocked a chimney onto my car. He didn't even stop to tell me. The only reason I found out was because my two-way alarm went off, and then my keys started vibrating and ringing and going crazy, and I ran back to my car! So it more than paid for itself in that incident. 

I installed the alarm myself, which is totally doable, but it is a pain in the ass. If you can get someome to install it cheap, I say go for a Clifford. I bought the Matrix 50.5x with remote start and the 1-mile radius.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

I say get an alarm but make sure whoever puts it in know what they're doing and I can't stress this enough. I always hear about people putting in alarms themselves or having a crappy shop do it and they always wind up with dead batteries stranding them places or electrical problems big time.

I don't have an alarm because I live out in the country a bit so luckily I don't need to worry about it. One of my vehicles doesn't even lock...I'm putting new locks in it though just in case but I've had that car at work for over a year every day and never locked it once. Guess I'm just lucky so far. 

What are you going to do if someone is stealing stuff out of the car? You should invest in a sweet tazar too. Yeah!!


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

Suneet said:


> I also take off the HU faceplate and lock it in the glove box.


Hehe. Which is the most common place they are kept. And the first place a thief will look. 

Although it sounds like you're otherwise pretty proactive in keeping your **** safe now.

I just added my system to my car insurance the other day.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

My ins. 21st century automatically comes with a grand, I went to add another couple grand and the price was re-di-cu-lus. I thought, well at least I will get most of my equipment covered. My wheels will be covered because the dealer installed them



MiloX said:


> Another thing to consider is an rider on your insurance policy. I am going to add one to the G.


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

Mine was pretty cheap to add $3k worth of coverage. As far as installed by the dealer rims, you have that in writing from your insurance company? I can't count how many times I've heard people complain after getting ripped off that they had been 'assured' by their agent they were covered... then the adjuster laughed their asses off at them.

If it ain't in writing, I ain't countin' on it.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Suneet said:


> Since then I decided to just take pre-emptive measures, which I think are more effective than anything. I always keep my trunk LOCKED. This means that even if the thugs get into my car, and try to open it from inside the car, the trunk will not open. I locked my keys in the trunk once, and I had to buy another key from the dealership for $70... there is no way to get into my trunk. I also take off the HU faceplate and lock it in the glove box.


That's what I've always done...lock the trunk. However, my glove box can't be locked.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

2-way spread spectrum or AM/FM or nothing. You're better off with a dog like Chad has. If someone wants your ****, what's a thin piece of glass to them? At least with a 2-way you'll know it's time to beat some ass once you loose a window.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm looking into buying a wireless home alert, instead of going with motion lights. Something similar to this.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

That looks cool...but 40 lbs? That's it? It should be more like 100.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Go get an alarm. I have been glad I did on several occasions. Especially when I had a saft top jeep, saved my stuff several times and my German Shepard.

I have had good luck with Clifford and CodeAlarm. I have heard from many people the CompuStar one is very good also. I am buying Clifford for my new truck and '99 lude I picked up a couple months ago.

Just my .2 cents.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

chad said:


> Between the Rottie ...


We call them Rockwells in Balmer.


----------



## Exalted512 (Jul 23, 2006)

The main thing to ANY alarm install _is_ the install. Most people think they are safe when you get an alarm, any decent thief is going to know otherwise.

For all you people who have 2-way pager alarms, is the antenna for the alarm somewhere on the top of your windshield? 90% of the time it is. Guess what? If someone breaks a window on the first hit, or does it with a spark plug which can take out a window without setting off a shock sensor, they can unplug that antenna and your 2-way pager alarm is now just an alarm. Open the hood, cut the siren wire, which most sirens are in plain view, your car is now limited to flashing parking lots. Cut the battery wires and unless you have a back up battery, your alarm is totally disabled.

Not to mention if they can just see the fuses on the underside of your dash...where, again, 90% of the alarms are. I'm an installer by trade, so we get customers a lot for different things, radio, amp and subs, something of that nature that have an alarm. Most of these alarms can be disabled in seconds. For example, my co-worker bought a new car with a Viper alarm already installed on it. I opened his door one day when I was doing some work to it and he was up front with the keys with a customer (I guess it armed but it was still unlocked). I looked under the dash and had it disable in under 5 seconds. Sadly, your this is typical for most alarm installs.

Theres a lot of brand names out there you might not have heard of but are just as good. We carry Marksman and Carbine as well as Clifford. Marksman and Carbine are both great alarms, but not many people have heard of them. I cannot stress enough how important the install is. Ask the shop if they solder their connections and if they use any t-taps. If they say they use t-taps, dont come back. T-taps are crap and usually the installs that go with it are too. T-taps are as thieves best friend, all they have to do is slightly pull on the wires and the connection slips right off.

Damn near every alarm is going to have a shock sensor/door trigger come with it. A few more things that I think are a necessity to keep your car safe unless the guy going for your car is a complete expert. Fortunately, if youre not driving a car worth under 50k, youre probably not going to be a target unless he just needs the practice.

1. GREAT install
2. hood/trunk pins
3. Back-up battery SIREN. Back-up batteries are great, but if they cut the siren wire youre still screwed either way. DEI makes them, 515R is the model number
4. Glass-break sensor. It is possible to break your glass without setting off the shock. Especially a rear window in the car (this goes double for SUVs). This is where the shock sensors fall short and the glass-break sensor picks up the loose end.

Those are the basics. Theres always more stuff you can add (personal favorite of mine is Piezo sirens through the inside of the cab, if the thieves are inside, they aint going to be too happy with 120dB of a really really high frequency in their ears), back up batteries, extra shock sensors, tilt sensors if youre trying to protect your wheels, proximity sensors, things of that nature, but the things I listed is going to be more than enough to stop a _good_ thief.
-Cody


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks for writing that up ^^^^^^ - Great Stuff!


----------



## Lightninghoof (Aug 6, 2006)

I would like to add Hood Lock to that list. (_extremely_ important)

_Everyone_ should disconnect the trunk release cable associated with the trunk release lever on the inside of the vehicle. I cannot stress that enough. This modification is *FREE*, doesn't require an alarm system, and will prevent a thief from gaining immediate and simple access to the trunk.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

jakesford said:


> ^ Its sucks you had to use BB, I wouldn't let any of those major retailers touch my vehicle.
> 
> I wouldn't say all the DEI alarms are the same now... The Clifford alarm, G5 specifically is probably the best on the market IMO, and the only way to go for a remote start on a manual. Alarms are just like car audio - Its all about the install. Take your car to a reputable shop and have it done correctly.



The G5 is just like any other DEI alarm now. You can tell because they tell you not to use it on a manual. The Avant Garde was the last real Clifford with the Intellistart remote start module that could be used on a manual.


----------



## Lightninghoof (Aug 6, 2006)

Yeah, Clifford is another DEI brand, simply a "sidegrade" from Viper or Python. They are great alarms though, I use a Clifford Matrix myself.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

How much is visible from outside in your trunk? Looking inside your car? Interweb?

My experience has been that once a thief figured out you have stuff, they will steal it, and then come back and steal the new stuff unless you put a substantial barrier in his way.

Having a subwoofer box isn't so big of a deal (who wants to lug something like that and find out its a Mobile Authority pile of ****).

I would get the alarm though (in the process myself of getting one sorted out before I get too far into the install).

Juan


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

OldOneEye said:


> How much is visible from outside in your trunk? Looking inside your car? Interweb?
> 
> My experience has been that once a thief figured out you have stuff, they will steal it, and then come back and steal the new stuff unless you put a substantial barrier in his way.
> 
> ...


Well, my windows have 20% tint. My midrange speakers are close to factory looking and hidden by grill cloth as are my tweeters. My midbasses are in the door. My radio is screwed into a metal plate in my dash, so for that to be taken there would be ALOT of work involved. 

My amps and processor are all under a false floor which is screwed down, and all amps are screwed down. My box is really the only thing that can be taken easily, but the only way someone can get into my trunk is with a key...or breaking my trunk wide open. It's locked from inside and I actually have to unlock it up front so I can unlock it from the rear. 


On another note, I went to a local (trusted) shop. The guy told me that in his honest opinion, I might be better off investing my money in a couple motion sensors at my house. He said in his opinion, it sounds I've done enough work to keep a thief from a smash and grab. Even if they do bust my window it would take a while to rip my dash apart and get my monitor. By then, if I have a pager motion sensor at my house I would be outside with a bat, lol. 

I just go by that saying that "if they want it, they'll get it", and I'm just honestly not sure how much more a security system can help considering how everything is secured in my car.

I'm actually considering ordering security screws and screwing my subwoofer box down to the false floor. Besides, that thing weighs easily 80lbs. It hurts me to pick it up and set it next to my car.

What to do...


----------



## finfinder (Apr 15, 2006)

Ok then, how about just installing the flashing leds on the dash, just enough to deter the amateur punks that probably do 90 percent of the smash and grab thefts anyway.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

Thinking like a thief for a second. If I saw your car as a potential target, and broke in, and could take something.... I might just decide to damage it instead. Seem lots of instances where that takes place. So make it hard to damage as well as hard to steal might also be something you consider.

Juan


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

Don't waste your money, if they want your **** an alarm isn't going to stop them! If you do decide to get one get a silent one that pages you so the thieves think they are safe till you walk up behind them and ask what they are doing, much more chance of keeping your stuff. Plus if your car is parked away from home no one pays any attention to an alarm going off anyway.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Luke352 said:


> Don't waste your money, if they want your **** an alarm isn't going to stop them! If you do decide to get one get a silent one that pages you so the thieves think they are safe till you walk up behind them and ask what they are doing, much more chance of keeping your stuff. Plus if your car is parked away from home no one pays any attention to an alarm going off anyway.


Since this post was written in 2007 He has purchased land, built a new house, and moved... his neighbor is no longer his neighbor and his car likely stays in his cool bigass garage.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ LOL!

How do these old threads get dug up so randomly? Surely Luke didn’t search this one out just to post his reply, LOL.

Yea, I’ve long since moved and my car stays in a garage. Plus, I don’t even have a stereo in my car anymore. I took everything out and am riding bone stock.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

ant said:


> hehe, I had a little chuckle reading through this. Here in South Africa you don't buy a car without an alarm. They are even graded. Basically all insurance companies require you to have an alarm installed at an approved installer who give a certificate for each alarm. Also, generally all insured cars are fitted with satelite tracking, panic buttons, anti hijack systems and in surance costs less if you lock your car in a garage behind security gates. It's normal here.... quite sad.



Ahhh… South Africa. I met many South Africans when I was in Paris last May. Straight up hustlers… but terrible.
“$5”
No
“3 for $5”
No
“5 for $1”
NO!

My favorite quote from anything came from a South African guy trying to sell scarves in front of the Eiffel Tower: “No flower, no sunchip”.

Seriously, wtf does that mean? 



/OT


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh, and might I add...

Good God, I annoy myself. No wonder Chu, Mark, Chad and others here used to trash me. Look at how stupid this thread is.
You tell me when I should buy a car alarm. 

Meh, I guess it’s good to see yourself develop, lol. 

Lesson to myself: the posts that annoy me now are of the same caliber of the posts I used to make. Cut the noob’s some slack.


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

chad said:


> Since this post was written in 2007 He has purchased land, built a new house, and moved... his neighbor is no longer his neighbor and his car likely stays in his cool bigass garage.




Nop I wasn't the digger I saw it up near the top voted and replied, someone else must have voted to bring it back from the dead. I normally check dates aswell, of well my turn to post in a back from the dead thread. I wonder if there is way to lock out poll's after 6 months to stop these threads being dragged up.


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

How do we add a "Kill this Thread" button?


----------



## basicxj (Jan 1, 2008)

The topic is still valid, though...and Cody (Exalted512) and Juan's posts (among others) still contain information worthy of a bump .

I am a big fan of the 2 way paging alarm- mine has saved me at least a window and contents on more than a few occasions (even though I don't leave valuables in sight). I had the pager alarm installed after repeated break-ins and two attempted thefts of the vehicle (with mostly a stock system at that time- go figure). 

One of the oldest techniques to defeat an alarm install is still one of the simplest...the prospective thief triggers your alarm a number of times (warn away or full siren) until the alarm owner eventually disarms it- after all, if it's triggered five times in a row there must be something wrong with the alarm, right? I've observed someone pulling this technique on my car on two occasions 1st hand, and after being woken by my pager remote I actually got to watch the little bastage knock on the car to trigger the warn-away, run like hell to a neighbour's dark front yard and then sneakily return for repeated triggers in hopes the alarm would eventually get disarmed so he could have his way with my car in peace. Imagine his surprise when I went out and checked my car, with an intense stare directed to his hiding place as I returned to the house- I couldn't see him, but it probably freaked him out a little that I knew exactly where he was.


----------



## uber_noob (Dec 12, 2009)

EVERY time my alarm goes off at home, I'm out there in seconds with either my Kimber or my Benelli 12ga. Every time. But seriously, start a new thread.


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

The best think I can reccomend to you is disconnect the trunk release cable at the latch that way the only way to get your trunk open is with the key or the remote.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Erin - The safest way to prevent theft in front of your house is to remove it from the front of your house. I would park on the side or back.

Or, I suggest you buy a house with a garage and start storing your car in that.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I think he should build a house with a kickass garage then move into that. Problem solved


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

uber_noob said:


> EVERY time my alarm goes off at home, I'm out there in seconds with either my Kimber or my Benelli 12ga. Every time. But seriously, start a new thread.


This.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

chad said:


> I think he should build a house with a kickass garage then move into that. Problem solved


I vote for this. Although moving your car is a close second.

Should we be paid some kind of "think tank" idea fee or something?


----------



## buddhaV6 (Jun 14, 2009)

chad said:


> Park it in the garage.
> 
> You shoulda bought meaner dogs


i have two of these myself. excellent theft deterrent 

but seriously get a clifford. remote start isn't really necessary but it is nifty


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

el_chupo_ said:


> I vote for this. Although moving your car is a close second.
> 
> Should we be paid some kind of "think tank" idea fee or something?


Dude... it was a joke, I've posted the same thing twice on the previous page... he has already done this  this thread is older than Moses.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

buddhaV6 said:


> i have two of these myself. excellent theft deterrent


And most excellent companion dogs.

As far as he's concerned you can put the civic on a flatbed, cut it in half with a chain saw and he won't wake up.

TOUCH the old pickup truck and it's on..... Dogs Dig Trucks.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

chad said:


> TOUCH the old pickup truck and it's on..... Dogs Dig Trucks.


The king hath spoken, lol.


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

The funny thing about this is I am reading thru the first couple of pages going WTF? Why doesn't he park in the garage? :laugh:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

LOL!


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Camera... or a faux camera overlooking the driveway... I got one that actually tracks and shows a red light when motion detected... Harbor Freight.


----------



## blazeplacid (May 19, 2008)

I have this, he barks at everything.

he even barked at the flash when the photo was taken


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

chad said:


> Dude... it was a joke, I've posted the same thing twice on the previous page... he has already done this  this thread is older than Moses.


I know, Ive watched the thread on the house, the fence, the garage, the test stations, etc. I was joking as well. Mostly because of the people that posted after you with the "I get my gun and go outside" junk.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Well, I think he should build a new house with a kickass garage and move there.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

blazeplacid said:


> I have this, he barks at everything.
> 
> he even barked at the flash when the photo was taken



Jesus, you guys have HUGE dog tags!


----------



## 2wheelie (Jul 30, 2009)

I've installed an ass load of alarms, all different brands and models. By far, the best performing, most comprehensive and easiest to install... protected by Viper, stand back! I really like their new 5701 and 5901. Install it yourself, it's not that hard.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> ^ LOL!
> 
> How do these old threads get dug up so randomly? Surely Luke didn’t search this one out just to post his reply, LOL.
> 
> Yea, I’ve long since moved and my car stays in a garage. Plus, I don’t even have a stereo in my car anymore. * I took everything out and am riding bone stock.*


Wait, what???


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

chad said:


> Well, I think he should build a new house with a kickass garage and move there.


Eveantually someone will read the rest of the thread and realize he's done this and stop making suggestions. I mean, you've only mentioned it what, four times??


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

You gotta love today's utes.


----------



## neuspeed94 (Feb 25, 2010)

All you need in addition to the alarm are two decals on the back window of your car. One that states your car is equipped with a paging alarm and another that states you are a licensed conceal carrier.
That should make any thief reconsider which car he should break into in the parking lot.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

chad said:


> You gotta love today's utes.


Man I love that movie.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Get an alarm, a pair of Dovermans, and a gun (9mm).

My friends truck got stolen just 3 days ago. He had a system in it, and to make things worse, he packed all his tools in the back. He turned the truck on in his driveway, and took a quick piss, and when he came out...... truck was gone.

This is the second time it happens to a friend/somone I know. And am thinking about installing an alarm in my car, and a COP's kill switch (that way the car can stay on, but if someone attempts to put in in gear, it won't let you).


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Jeanious2009 said:


> Get an alarm, a pair of Dovermans, and a gun (9mm).


It's doberman, and a gun will just land you in Jail.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

chad said:


> It's doberman, and a gun will just land you in Jail.


Were in the south man, guns are assumed.

Also, bikini guy, have you considered moving into another house and parking in the garage?

Also, what I have learned this morning. Dont start your truck, turn your system on, and go inside. Alarms wont help you then.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Guns are assumed, perps obtaining holes in them without threatening your life still have to fall under federal law


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

chad said:


> Guns are assumed, perps obtaining holes in them without threatening your life still have to fall under federal law


Not anymore. Castle law gives people the right to use whatever means necessary to protect themselves _and their property_ without fear of civil liability


----------



## uber_noob (Dec 12, 2009)

chad said:


> Guns are assumed, perps obtaining holes in them without threatening your life still have to fall under federal law


Don't you remember Joe Horn? He shot two guys breaking into his neighbors house and got away with it.


----------



## Pillow (Nov 14, 2009)

NRA sticker in the window and a "Protected by Smith and Wesson" on the bumper. 

... Just don't shoot them in the back! = guilty.

A lot of the gun control / criminal laws are up to state interpretation. So YMMV.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm not going to kill a person over a ****ing car stereo.. That being said..... I would not be opposed to helping them remember, possibly forever, that their activities were a VERY bad idea.


Gotta love e-commandos!


----------



## Pillow (Nov 14, 2009)

>I'm not going to kill a person over a ****ing car stereo..<

Amen to that Chad. 

****, you can come take my TV, car, or whatever... But get violent to my family, that is a different story. 

Keep it all in perspective. Is a car stereo really worth 20 in the pen? I think not.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Pillow said:


> >I'm not going to kill a person over a ****ing car stereo..<
> 
> Amen to that Chad.
> 
> ...


20 in the pen? in TX you would not spend a day, if it is on your property.


Its certainly not worth any physical possession in the world to me.
Also, keep this on topic - get an alarm!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

or buy some land and build a house with a kickass garage


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

uber_noob said:


> Don't you remember Joe Horn? He shot two guys breaking into his neighbors house and got away with it.


He regrets it too.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

uber_noob said:


> Don't you remember Joe Horn? He shot two guys breaking into his neighbors house and got away with it.


Yeah it happen a few blocks from where I stay. 

The fuc*ed up part about it that NO ONE want to face the facts. HE SHOT THE BOY WITH OUT, I repeat, THE BOY WITHOUT the gun. The other kid was just there because the boy with the gun asked the other kid to go in with him. Why I dont know why he would do it. I know a guy that his daughter was friends with the kid that died. She has told me that one of her best friends died, and it wasn't suppost to be him. He is a nice student. Just hanged around the wrong person at the wrong time.

The pharmacist didnt mention how the kid he shot, didnt have a gun. WHY HE SHOOT HIM??? The one with the gun left running. 

TO MAKE MATTER WORSE, after the kid was shot, the pharmacist came back in blew 3 more shots in the kid. WHY DO THAT???? The kid was already laying down bleeding, and he shot him 3 more times. The pharmacist should get life, NOT FOR defending his property, but for shooting the kid 3 more times after the fact he was no longer a threat.

I know a lot of you ain't going to agree with me, but if you knew the kid that died, and knew how it went down, you would be blaming the same people, the kid with the gun and the pharmacist.


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

I'll chime in here from a different angle..

I have been a firearms and personal/home defense instructor for
many years and the one question I always seemed to get asked
in my defense classes is "if I shoot him... etc.."
So two things happen here.. 
One, the average engagement with a firearm lasts a mere 6 seconds.
For some reason, the average person thinks that because they own
a firearm, they will win. Wrong. There are 2 types of people.
The one who has the reason and the one who has the decision.
The person or people robbing/breaking into your house/etc have
the reason. Why? They know what they are doing is against the
law and come prepared to defend their actions.
The person who has the decision is the one usually left defending
themselves or their "castle" and has to ask a lot more questions in their
head then someone who needs money for drugs or whatever..
With that being said and based on the 4 rules of firearms,
When you put your finger on the trigger and point the weapon
at someone, your decision is made, that is not the time to start thinking
about what is next, should have done that before this point.
Up here where I live, I have seen many of criminals get huge
settlements from "emotional damage" and EVEN a case where
a would be robber cut himself good on a kitchen knife in the sink
when he was climbing thru the window and fell on it. He won..
Now, the second point..
In that 6 seconds, the amount of adrenalin flowing through your veins
is and will probably be the most you will ever experience in your life,
why? You have a split second choice to make that will change your 
life forever. What do you do? You own a firearm and be real, unless
you were on the front lines in the military or a PO, are scared to
death to use it on another human being. Will I get shot first?
Will I die? Will I kill him? What will happen next? Court? Prison?
And if that stuff does not go through your head, you need help.
This is one of THE most difficult positions to be in. It requires
split second thinking and the resolve to follow thru.
Point? If you own a weapon to defend yourself, learn WHAT to
do and how to do it. Have resolve to protect you and
your family before you ever get in this position.
Asking yourself how much will an attorney cost? when you
have a pistol pointed at someone with your finger on the
trigger is not the right time and honestly, you should not own
a firearm.

As far as the guy shooting the kid? From my experience, I would venture
to say 2 things. Adrenalin and psychological. Anything past "defending 
yourself or your house" is intent and pre-meditated. It goes from defending
your ground to sending a message or even in some cases expending some
internal anger or rage. I would venture to say there was alot more going
on with that man then just trying to defend himself.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I take it a step further, if it's coming out of the holster, the decision is pretty much made, finger on the trigger and it's getting pulled, period. No "Oh **** I shot Marvin in the face" here.

Again, no immediate threat to my live of my family's life and nobody's getting dead, possibly maimed by a rottweiler but don't break into a house with a barking rottweiler


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

chad said:


> I take it a step further, if it's coming out of the holster, the decision is pretty much made, finger on the trigger and it's getting pulled, period. No "Oh **** I shot Marvin in the face" here.
> 
> Again, no immediate threat to my live of my family's life and nobody's getting dead, possibly maimed by a rottweiler but don't break into a house with a barking rottweiler


Right on Chad.. IF they have it in a holster to begin with.. a large percentage of "home" users have a weapon in a closet or a drawer. But I completely agree with the statement. You have made your decision.

And breaking into a house with a barking dog deserves ringside seats and popcorn as you get your ass chewed up. :laugh:


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Thunderplains said:


> Right on Chad.. IF they have it in a holster to begin with.. a large percentage of "home" users have a weapon in a closet or a drawer. But I completely agree with the statement. You have made your decision.
> 
> And breaking into a house with a barking dog deserves ringside seats and popcorn as you get your ass chewed up. :laugh:


Do we get card girls as well?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

chad said:


> I take it a step further, if it's coming out of the holster, the decision is pretty much made, finger on the trigger and it's getting pulled, period. No "Oh **** I shot Marvin in the face" here.
> 
> Again, no immediate threat to my live of my family's life and nobody's getting dead, possibly maimed by a rottweiler but don't break into a house with a barking rottweiler


I think simply having the weapon loaded in the house or even in the same safe has already made the decision. Not that I even get to make that decision. We HAVE to keep ours in the armory.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Everyone, STFU!

This is MY THREAD! GTFO!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

bassfromspace said:


> Do we get card girls as well?


and cocktails?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

chad said:


> cocktail


ahhhh.... Elizabeth Shue....


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

do i smell jergens????


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ your location says Atlanta now. You traveling?

Ever come to Huntsville? We should try to meet up sometime.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> ahhhh.... Elizabeth Shue....



nice choice


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> ^ your location says Atlanta now. You traveling?
> 
> Ever come to Huntsville? We should try to meet up sometime.


yessir, will drop you a pm when i am in the area.


----------



## finbar (Feb 1, 2009)

I had a Chevy van that I installed a Crutchfield alarm (dunno the brand) in. They had a harness and customer support that had the works installed in a couple of hours, green.
The power locks became remote entry, a big plus. Next time I would opt for the pain generator siren in the vehicle, motion sensor, glass break sensor. I like the pager feature too.
I had toyed with the idea of energizing the chassis with H.T. from a coil. Never did get around to it though.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

what would be awesome,for me, is being in the vicinity of one of the GTG's and get to meet a bunch of Y'allz ... listen to some rides and learn a thing or two.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

amitaF said:


> yessir, will drop you a pm when i am in the area.


awesome.

would be sweet if you happened to make it around when I have a future GTG so you could meet some other folks.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

amitaF said:


> what would be awesome,for me, is being in the vicinity of one of the GTG's and get to meet a bunch of Y'allz ... listen to some rides and learn a thing or two.





bikinpunk said:


> awesome.
> 
> would be sweet if you happened to make it around when I have a future GTG so you could meet some other folks.


LOL!

Super ninja post!


----------



## matt1212 (Jan 14, 2010)

Does anyone know if i have a stinger powercell in my trunk for the amps, do i need a backup battery for an alarm system? Im planning on going with a high end Viper system unless anyone has any better ideas. Ive put my life savings into this thing and would be pretty screwed if it ever would get stolen...


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

i read the first line in your post and the answer is yes get an alarm, and also. park it in a drive way if possible, and keep an eye on it, an alarm with a pager is best, as you dont always hear an alarm and in rural areas you could have an alarm go off for 20 mins with out even anyone caring eough to go look.


----------



## Blancolex300 (Dec 9, 2009)

As other posters have said, a good alarm, installed properly, with 2 way communication is the way to go. DEI products are good, as are the Compustar Pro stuff. Autopage also makes some nice systems as well. Just be sure its installed by a quality reputable shop.


----------



## cici1240 (Dec 4, 2010)

chad said:


> Park it in the garage.
> 
> You shoulda bought meaner dogs




oww, lovely dog!!


----------



## cgarnes (Apr 1, 2008)

I installed a Viper 2-Way on a customer's truck last year. He lives in an apartment complex in Jackson, MS. Same story. Kept his system turned down close to the house. Did everything he could to protect his truck and didn't have any problems until...
Two weeks after I installed it he came by the shop with a big smile on his face. Why? While asleep one night his remote started going off indicating his security system was going off. He ran outside to his truck (gun in hand) and confronted the thief who was inside his truck. The thief crawled out of the truck and lunged toward the owner and took a shot in the shoulder for his efforts (We have the castle law which makes this legal). When the police showed up they searched the thief's belongings and found stolen items from 5 other people he had stolen that night in the same complex! 
My advice: Get the system and make sure it is installed correctly! You might even get to help out your neighbors keep their stuff as well!


----------



## Airforceyooper (Sep 22, 2005)

azngotskills said:


> i would get an alarm....remote start is not needed unless you want it. I would look into compustar and get the dealer to install it. I personally dont think its worth the time and headache to install it yourself. Find a reputable shop and make sure you know the ins and outs of the alarm before you leave. Good luck!
> 
> I have a Viper 771 (all DEI alarms are basically the same now) and installed by BB 3 yrs ago....worst mistake ever and i would never ever do it again but the only way i could get the parents to pay for it. The range sucks compared to friends with "lesser" alarms and the install was half ass since i still have to use the OEM key fob to disarm when i disconnect the battery


Your range probably sucks because of the install. I bet they took your extra antenna cable curled it up into a bunch of loops and zip tied it. That creates inductance and reduces your range. And/or your atenna was installed behind metallic window tint. That's my guess. I'm an authorized viper dealer. Having it installed at BB was your mistake, not buying a Viper.


----------



## dsauce16 (Feb 2, 2011)

bikinpunk said:


> ahhhh.... Elizabeth Shue....


who's this? I must be to young to understand..maybe her?










JK..i'm not that young!


----------



## RFVega (Apr 28, 2011)

Airforceyooper said:


> Your range probably sucks because of the install. I bet they took your extra antenna cable curled it up into a bunch of loops and zip tied it. That creates inductance and reduces your range. And/or your antenna was installed behind metallic window tint. That's my guess. I'm an authorized viper dealer. Having it installed at BB was your mistake, not buying a Viper.


Use the 'chin trick'.. it really works to increase remote range! I learned this trick way back in the day & still use it successfully


----------



## Gary S (Dec 11, 2007)

Smith and Wesson is my alarm company.


----------



## SoulFly (Mar 15, 2011)

just be aware a dog doesnt always mean much either. a friend of mine has a huge ass Mastiff some 250 lb dog or whatever. One night a thief came through and stabbed it to death in the neck . Then proceeded to steal the stuff out of his truck.
But i'm sure most dogs on average aren't that hard to over power, they get ahold of one arm and your free with 2 legs and one other, i've overpowered my rottweiler quite a few times messin around.

Personally i'm fond of using security screws like a Robertson (square) or pentagon shaped head screws and achored down to steel preferably. Basically anything that helps make it more difficult to get your gear out


----------



## nfrazier (Apr 14, 2011)

azngotskills said:


> i would get an alarm....remote start is not needed unless you want it. I would look into compustar and get the dealer to install it. I personally dont think its worth the time and headache to install it yourself. Find a reputable shop and make sure you know the ins and outs of the alarm before you leave. Good luck!
> 
> I have a Viper 771 (all DEI alarms are basically the same now) and installed by BB 3 yrs ago....worst mistake ever and i would never ever do it again but the only way i could get the parents to pay for it. The range sucks compared to friends with "lesser" alarms and the install was half ass since i still have to use the OEM key fob to disarm when i disconnect the battery


It sounds like an installation error to me. Unfortunately there are great installers (MECP Master and Advanced) who do great work for BB, then there are ****ty ones who I wish would get fired. I personally have a Viper 5901 on my 05 GLI and the range is great, always works, then again I installed it. 

I've been doing it for 7+ years, MECP Advanced certified going to my Master, I build custom boxes, fiberglass, etc. Even was flown to Vegas and free admission, room, etc. for some installs I've done.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

SoulFly said:


> i've overpowered my rottweiler quite a few times messin around.


The rottweiler was messin around too.

In mine's service training (RIP now BTW, got another though) I saw first hand what they are capable of when working and not playing... 

You ain't overpowering that and still having your mind set on ripping someone off.

This one on the other hand.... You can currently overpower.... still full of dumb puppy.


----------



## SoulFly (Mar 15, 2011)

chad said:


> The rottweiler was messin around too.
> 
> In mine's service training (RIP now BTW, got another though) I saw first hand what they are capable of when working and not playing...
> 
> You ain't overpowering that and still having your mind set on ripping someone off.


that would always depend. some thieves are determined...and armed. my friend lost his dog and some valuables in his truck, apparently mindset can vary wildly


----------



## jonatbaylor (Aug 20, 2009)

Thunderplains said:


> Up here where I live, I have seen many of criminals get huge
> settlements from "emotional damage" and EVEN a case where
> a would be robber cut himself good on a kitchen knife in the sink
> when he was climbing thru the window and fell on it. He won..


Those are all old folk lore tails and sensationalistic media bs that people think is correct.

Like when people post something on twitter and it gets reposted 50k times..doesn't mean its true.

I've got two friends who work in separate counties here in CA at DA offices and I've asked them about cases like this..in the 15 years of them working in law, they have never seen any case like this come through


----------



## jonatbaylor (Aug 20, 2009)

As far as the OP goes I'd recommend this

1. motion lights for any part of your house that you feel needs protection i.e. where you park your car
2. get a very large dog, one that you will take care of properly and train...not one you will just throw in the back yard and let it raise itself. That said, walk it around the neighborhood a lot..people will know real quick where that dog sleeps.
3. If it all possible, garage the car. if you dn't have a garage, well I guess you are SOL. If you have a garage but its just full of stuff, get to work and clear it out!
4. Get a solid alarm and have it installed professionally. Get a tilt sensor on it. Make sure all doors and trunk have sensors. get back up batteries for the alarm in case they are good enough to cut the power to it. the alarm should also have shatter guard i.e. bashed window/impact sensors. some of these can be a PITA to set, but once you adjust them a couple of times they are usually A-OK. remote start is unnecessary for protection. The alarm should include the trunk and lights getting triggered. Consider installing an aftermarket horn (thikn high decibels)
5. buy wheel locks for your car.
6. Move to a nicer area
7. just remove anything of value in the car...even equipment. don't put anything in there that is of high value if you thikn/expect your car is going to get hit...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

jonatbaylor said:


> Those are all old folk lore tails and sensationalistic media bs that people think is correct.
> 
> Like when people post something on twitter and it gets reposted 50k times..doesn't mean its true.
> 
> I've got two friends who work in separate counties here in CA at DA offices and I've asked them about cases like this..in the 15 years of them working in law, they have never seen any case like this come through


Well, it happens here, and is well documented.

Happened recently, as in regularly.

Make sure they are dead and armed here. And threatening life.

The insurance will replace the floor.


YOU are probably going to go to jail for a while here, but it's all cool....... You SHOULD get a private cell till the investigation is over. You will get you gun back sometime before you die or within 80+ years. 

Get out of jail hearing happens at 8AM.

In that time your wife and kid are alone.




NOW, if you kill them with an Axe, chainsaw, hammer, crowbar, fist, foot, cat, lemur, LOG (everyone loves a log,) vice-grip, big dog, flashlight, candle, spoon, bowl, plate, a chunk of wood you ripped off the stairs.... Free and clear, no Illinois gun laws to wade thru.


----------



## jonatbaylor (Aug 20, 2009)

chad said:


> Well, it happens here, and is well documented.
> 
> Happened recently, as in regularly.
> .


Show me a credible source/link of someone breaking and entering into someones home, threatening that person/family, getting injuired and then suing the defendant and winning.

The only thing I have heard/seen even on a national scale was a dude who shot some assailant..he shot the would be robber like 5 times...a few in the back i think, once in the head and maybe even several of those when the robber was already down. not even close to the same thing I'm talking about...


----------



## jonatbaylor (Aug 20, 2009)

Airforceyooper said:


> Your range probably sucks because of the install. I bet they took your extra antenna cable curled it up into a bunch of loops and zip tied it. That creates inductance and reduces your range. And/or your atenna was installed behind metallic window tint. That's my guess. I'm an authorized viper dealer. Having it installed at BB was your mistake, not buying a Viper.


As long as its installed at a certified Viper installer..should be OK. But then I say that with a grain of salt... Some of those BB guys are certified and some of those guys are really on top of their stuff, too. You just have to be a smart consumer and ask a lot of questions...that goes for any shop.

I've been to smaller install shops that were 100% certified in this and that and screwed up my install royally.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

jonatbaylor said:


> Show me a credible source/link of someone breaking and entering into someones home, threatening that person/family, getting injuired and then suing the defendant and winning.
> 
> The only thing I have heard/seen even on a national scale was a dude who shot some assailant..he shot the would be robber like 5 times...a few in the back i think, once in the head and maybe even several of those when the robber was already down. not even close to the same thing I'm talking about...


I'll work on that for you, no problem. Give me a bit because of my work schedule and family ******** I'm going thru now, but I watch the "my threads" forum because I'm not as active here as I was.

This is something I regularly watch because I live in the 1 of 50. 

I can compile LOT of left wing arguments.

I can go right down to state law. But unfortunately, not now.

And I apologise for that.


----------



## jonatbaylor (Aug 20, 2009)

chad said:


> I'll work on that for you, no problem. Give me a bit because of my work schedule and family ******** I'm going thru now, but I watch the "my threads" forum because I'm not as active here as I was.
> 
> This is something I regularly watch because I live in the 1 of 50.
> 
> ...


What does that mean exactly? (bold)

I think as far as the activity and what not, I can understand that you cannot be super active at all times. I signed up 2 years ago and I rarely post..just read a lot. The more I read the less I have to ask..so the less I tend to post.

That and I'm a big SQ guy and the industry isn't as big an SQ as it was back in the day...so that is kinda sad to see all of that disappear. Whenever I go to an install shop and do some tweaks to my system, they always tell me that few people are that big into audio...kinda sad. I guess everyone just buys Sony Explodes at WalMart and calls it a day..

"I can compile LOT of left wing arguments." 

I'm not creating or trying to create a political argument...moreso I'm just interested in facts. My response to thunderplains post was straight forward and free of political ties


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I made a great post but something failed, no worries, no political stuff.

I'm going to go get some food and lay down for a bit. Mornings come early and it sucks getting up before the sun these days.

Great to hear from a seldom poster! 

Best,
Chad


----------



## jonatbaylor (Aug 20, 2009)

chad said:


> I made a great post but something failed, no worries, no political stuff.
> 
> I'm going to go get some food and lay down for a bit. Mornings come early and it sucks getting up before the sun these days.
> 
> ...


Right on, btw don't let the man keep you down!

As far as the alarm and suggestions go I think there were some good things people offered in this post.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

its an older thread, but I got a 2-way pager style alarm on my car WELL before putting anything of value into my car.

will it prevent all theft? no, not at all. but the smash a grabs that think they can just steal what they want will be scared away. the others will leave when they see lights come on and people moving around in the house. how many thieves are honestly gonna start shooting at you so they can continue to unbolt your stuff? none. they will run. too many other systems out there that they can steal that have no protection.

installed correctly a thief will have a hard time finding, let alone disabling an alarm system. on mine if it is disabled, the battery backup on the siren keeps going. if they try to steal the car, good luck. disabling the alarm also disables the ECU. thieves want to get in and out quick. they wont bother wading through all the wiring to find out how the vehicle has been disabled.


----------



## jonatbaylor (Aug 20, 2009)

minbari said:


> its an older thread, but I got a 2-way pager style alarm on my car WELL before putting anything of value into my car.
> 
> will it prevent all theft? no, not at all. thieves want to get in and out quick. they wont bother wading through all the wiring to find out how the vehicle has been disabled.


These are good points. I totally forgot about the pager... my newer alarm has a paging unit built into the FOB .


I remember back in the day, like 14 years ago, I had a clifford installed and it actually had a pager..a totally separate pager that you'd hook up to your belt or put in your pocket. If the car was messed with, it would radio that pager. Worked for about 1000 feet. Was pimp for 1997


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

ya, that is how mine is too. autopage 730 I beleive is the model number.

he he, me too. was actually an autopager for me. but same thing. pager that you clipped on your belt and paged you if the alarm went off. mine was more 1987, though >_>


----------



## jonatbaylor (Aug 20, 2009)

minbari said:


> ya, that is how mine is too. autopage 730 I beleive is the model number.
> 
> he he, me too. was actually an autopager for me. but same thing. pager that you clipped on your belt and paged you if the alarm went off. mine was more 1987, though >_>


Ya that setup wasn't anything cheap back in those days. That is when they still charged a ton of money for that kinda stuff.

I think the pager itself cost me 200.00


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

oh ya. I had a basic viper 300 $150, backup siren$120, backup battery$30 (some rat shack 12V), pager $200. did the install myself. (which when I was 16 was not great, lol)

now my autopage does all that for $130, lol. gotta love technology. (of course the backup siren was more)


----------



## jonatbaylor (Aug 20, 2009)

minbari said:


> oh ya. I had a basic viper 300 $150, backup siren$120, backup battery$30 (some rat shack 12V), pager $200. did the install myself. (which when I was 16 was not great, lol)
> 
> now my autopage does all that for $130, lol. gotta love technology. (of course the backup siren was more)


Ya I hear you on that. Prices have come down to a certain degree. I still spent at least 400 though on my new alarm that I picked up last year. Clifford Matrix 50.7x+ the backup batter, air horn and a bunch of other stuff hooked up to it.

alarm itself was only like 230 or something though and I think that included the remote start


----------



## sebberry (May 1, 2008)

I was looking at some of the Clifford alarms, but they look like they all require "professional" installation. Can any be self installed?


----------



## jonatbaylor (Aug 20, 2009)

sebberry said:


> I was looking at some of the Clifford alarms, but they look like they all require "professional" installation. Can any be self installed?


Well, that all depends on your skill set and what accessories you are installing..

If its something you haven't done before and you don't have much experience with wiring...its gonna be a tough one to pull off.


----------



## sebberry (May 1, 2008)

It comes with instructions, no? 

I'm really not keen on letting someone else rip apart my car's wiring.


----------



## jonatbaylor (Aug 20, 2009)

sebberry said:


> It comes with instructions, no?
> 
> I'm really not keen on letting someone else rip apart my car's wiring.


If you are meticulous with things..and have diagrams for your car and you have schematics for your wiring system...you could pull it off in like 3x the normal time it would take...but again it gets involved if you have a lot of relays, actuators and what not.

I've got door pops, backup batteries, remote start, trunk release, glass sensor, paging, all kinds of crap. I wasn't even about to mess with that I just took it to an installer that I trusted.


----------



## sebberry (May 1, 2008)

Finding a trustworthy installer would be an issue but I'm sure it could be done.

I do have all the factory schematics for the wiring.


My car has a factory alarm system. I'm sure that's easily bypassed by any crook. 

My only caveats would be that the aftermarket system would use the factory "security" light in the dash and the factory "beeper" for the armed/disarmed feedback chirp, not the horn or siren.

All I really want is the intrusion detection and the two-way remote for intrusion alerts. The car has an immobilizer already and I don't need remote start.


----------



## jonatbaylor (Aug 20, 2009)

sebberry said:


> Finding a trustworthy installer would be an issue but I'm sure it could be done.
> 
> My only caveats would be that the aftermarket system would use the factory "security" light in the dash and the factory "beeper" for the armed/disarmed feedback chirp, not the horn or siren.


I know clifford 50.7x matrix comes with its own horn, fob and cpu and other stuff.

You wouldn't use the existing security light, nor the factory beeper. The new alarm CPU would take over all of that.

btw, I am not saying to get the clifford 50.7x, I just know that alarm well bc its what I have..

here are some good pics to at least give you ideas

Picture 1 of 8 for Clifford Matrix 50.7X (p/n 5702X)


----------



## sebberry (May 1, 2008)

jonatbaylor said:


> You wouldn't use the existing security light, nor the factory beeper. The new alarm CPU would take over all of that.


See, that's just cheezy when there is a perfectly good security light and beeper already in my car. 

I know, I'm too picky. I suppose it could be tied into the factory security light, but I can't stand alarm or horn chirps for arm/disarm status. 

Is a factory alarm really that crappy?


----------



## jonatbaylor (Aug 20, 2009)

sebberry said:


> See, that's just cheezy when there is a perfectly good security light and beeper already in my car.
> 
> I know, I'm too picky. I suppose it could be tied into the factory security light, but I can't stand alarm or horn chirps for arm/disarm status.
> 
> Is a factory alarm really that crappy?


You don't really know until you get in there and see what your factory stuff is and what your new alarm is...kinda hard to know.

Your new alarm could make sue of hte LED/LCD light..but forget the beeper, because that comes out of the CPU/brain, which controls the alarm horn..


----------



## sebberry (May 1, 2008)

The interior dome light is controlled by the Body Integrated Unit too, are you suggesting that it would be impossible for the aftermarket alarm system to turn that on too when the car is unlocked? And shut it off when it is armed?


----------



## jonatbaylor (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm only referring to the LED/LCD blinker that alarms have...as far as interior car lights, that can all be controlled by the new CPU and is pretty standard with almost all alarms. You don't need to worry about losing that...


----------



## sebberry (May 1, 2008)

One of the cars in my parking garage was broken into recently. The crook drilled into the door right above the key cylinder which allowed them to turn the lock and thus disable the alarm.

Do these aftermarket alarms still rely on a lock switch to deactivate them in the event your remote battery has died? Or is that one of the major weak points of a factory system corrected by a good aftermarket one?


----------



## jonatbaylor (Aug 20, 2009)

sebberry said:


> One of the cars in my parking garage was broken into recently. The crook drilled into the door right above the key cylinder* which allowed them to turn the lock and thus disable the alarm.*
> 
> Do these aftermarket alarms still rely on a lock switch to deactivate them in the event your remote battery has died? Or is that one of the major weak points of a factory system corrected by a good aftermarket one?


That alone isn't going to disable an alarm...because once you trigger that door lock no matter how you use it (key, just opening the door w/handle , pulling the cable/rod for the lock) its going to set the alarm off as long as its set to begin with. Even if they drill through the door and by some miracle, could get to the wiring associated with the alarm trigger, cutting it would only set it off - at least on a good alarm.

"Do these aftermarket alarms still rely on a lock switch to deactivate them in the event your remote battery has died?"

lock switch meaning your key+ignition? Yes. usually a toggle switch under the dash to disable the alarm otherwise the start kill is still active and you aren't going anywhere.


----------



## sebberry (May 1, 2008)

I'll have to look in my manual agian, but I'm pretty sure that using the key in the door deactivates the alarm, just as it did on my neighbour's civic.


----------



## jonatbaylor (Aug 20, 2009)

sebberry said:


> I'll have to look in my manual agian, but I'm pretty sure that using the key in the door deactivates the alarm, just as it did on my neighbour's civic.


you mean your factory alarm - yeah it would. I totally let that one fly over my head, I'm thinking non factory...doh!

That said, factory alarms aren't all the same. The ones with FOBs (depending on the year and cost of the car) have chips in the keys. so even if you open the door in some manner that isn't expected, its still going to set the alarm or at minimum disable the starter.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

there are NO after market alarms that will integrate with your stock keyfob, none! they cpu will noly work with the supplied keyfobs. not to mention that most aftermarket now have a pager biult into the keyfob. you will want to use it.

yes they will control interior lights, but if you have a system that turns on lights when unlocked and delays when the door closes, you wont have to do anything extra. it will work just like stock.

aftermarket alarms do NOT disarm from the door lock. this is a major problem with stock alarms as you found out. if your keyfob is lost or goes dead, you have to trigger the alarm by unlocking the vehicle and opening the door, then use the valet switch with the key in the ignition to disable the alarm. but you WILL have to set it off. alot of alarms have the ability to add a code to the valet switch so someone cant just hotwire and disable.


as for doing it yourself. if you are comftable with wiring stuff in a car and have 3-6 hours to install it, go for it. it is not brain surgery


----------



## sebberry (May 1, 2008)

What I was thinking of doing is disabling the disarm switch in the driver's door so even if the crook did drill the lock and turn it to activate the switch and disarm the alarm, the switch wouldn't be connected and the alarm would still sound.


----------



## jonatbaylor (Aug 20, 2009)

sebberry said:


> What I was thinking of doing is disabling the disarm switch in the driver's door *so even if the crook did drill the lock and turn it to activate the switch and disarm the alarm, the switch wouldn't be connected and the alarm would still sound.*


With a new alarm, this cannot be done.

only factory alarms were able to be disabled this way.

If you drilled a hole in my car, it would set off..period. Let alone opening the door. wouldn't matter what you did once you drilled it...you won't be able to disable it.


----------



## sebberry (May 1, 2008)

I know, but since I already have a factory alarm, it seems like the only weak point is the ability to deactivate it simply by putting the key in the driver's door and turning it. 

Turning it activates a switch that basically does the same as deactivating it with the key fob. If I disconnect that switch, I've removed a big security hole in the system, no?


What happened with my neighbour's car was that the crook drilled right above the key hole so that the lock cylindar could be turned to deactivate the switch. They didn't drill any wires.


----------



## jonatbaylor (Aug 20, 2009)

sebberry said:


> I know, but since I already have a factory alarm, it seems like the only weak point is the ability to deactivate it simply by putting the key in the driver's door and turning it.
> 
> Turning it activates a switch that basically does the same as deactivating it with the key fob. If I disconnect that switch, I've removed a big security hole in the system, no?
> 
> ...


As part of a new alarm install, you'll take out the brain of that old alarm. From there, the functions are gone.

hope that helps!


----------



## sebberry (May 1, 2008)

jonatbaylor said:


> As part of a new alarm install, you'll take out the brain of that old alarm. From there, the functions are gone.
> 
> hope that helps!


It's all tied into the body control module. There's no "security system" module.

I'd rather not install an aftermarket security system if I can simply make the factory system less vulnerable.


----------



## jonatbaylor (Aug 20, 2009)

there has to be a way to disable that alarm function. Not sure what kind of car you have, but your two choices would be

1. deactivate it and install aftermarket alarm.
2. deactivate it and install aftermarket alarm.

You won't be able to use that factory alarm to control "pieces" of new alarm additions as its all tied to the brain of any alarm. If your goal is to merely tweak your existing alarm to make it less vulnerable...well I guess you can try that. But it won't stop anyone from drilling into your car again as they won't know there is a new system in the car...


----------



## sebberry (May 1, 2008)

Nobody has drilled into my car. I just thought that if I disconnect the lock switch and someone does try to drill in and turn the key cylindar, the alarm will still go off if they open the door.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

jonatbaylor said:


> As part of a new alarm install, you'll take out the brain of that old alarm. From there, the functions are gone.
> 
> hope that helps!


most cars, this is not posible. even if there is a "security module" removing it will reak havok. tapping in to it with an aftermarket is the way to go if you are gonna add a better alarm. (not to mention that door locks, door pins, hood pins, etc are all there already. no need to run new wires.)


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

sebberry said:


> What I was thinking of doing is disabling the disarm switch in the driver's door so even if the crook did drill the lock and turn it to activate the switch and disarm the alarm, the switch wouldn't be connected and the alarm would still sound.


no reason that cant work. just measure the switch and make sure that disconnecting it wont give the factory alarm a permanent "disarm" signal. you may have to tie the cut wire to voltage or ground.


----------



## jonatbaylor (Aug 20, 2009)

minbari said:


> most cars, this is not posible. even if there is a "security module" removing it will reak havok. tapping in to it with an aftermarket is the way to go if you are gonna add a better alarm. (not to mention that door locks, door pins, hood pins, etc are all there already. no need to run new wires.)


Ah, there we go!

I suppose it all comes down to the year/make of the car and what the stock alarm does.

I know the stock alarm for my Acura was garbage, so there was no benefit to tapping into the thing.


----------



## dogsbark26 (Feb 10, 2009)

Is the voting still open?



chad said:


> Well, I think he should build a new house with a kickass garage and move there.


This ^^ gets my vote.

Har de har har. (LOL) I haven’t laughed so hard in a long time. Thank you all for posting here. The first four or five pages of this thread are just hilarious!



bikinpunk said:


> Everyone, STFU!
> 
> This is MY THREAD! GTFO!


O.K., O.K. Sorry. I just couldn’t help myself.


----------



## jonatbaylor (Aug 20, 2009)

best part about this thread is the OP is from 2007 lol


----------

